# Compound vs Crossbow



## BassFishing123

Let the comments begin! I have both and am deciding which one to use. Give me your honest opinion on both. Thanks!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Depends on your time to practice,your skill,your physical ability,etc.,etc.,etc. Only one who can answer that is you.I'd say compound,if its a Hoyt.Any other,just shoot a crossbow.It'll be more fun!


----------



## crappiedude

I shot a bow from when I was 9 to 60. I started bow hunting in 1975 and switched to a cross bow when I was 60 (3 years ago) because my shoulders are shot. I've killed 5 deer with the crossbow. The cross bow is big and bulky to carry and move and it's just not as easy moving a horizontal weapon in a vertical world.
I killed a bunch of deer with my compounds over those 37 years, too many to remember them all.
I don't think 1 weapon is more effective than the other. I will say I'd much rather hunt with a compound.


----------



## TomC

I had a compound(bowtec) for years, after my shoulder and elbow issues I switched over to a Horton Legend sl 175 and have not gone back. Yes it may be bulky but I love the fact that I have a scope on both of mine and I know that at 50yrs I can hit exactly where im aming. Its fast and deadly.


----------



## jamesbalog

[QUOTE="Cajunsaugeye, post: 2074096, member: 40482"*]Depends on your time to practice,your skill,your physical ability,etc.,etc.,etc. Only one who can answer that is you.*I'd say compound,if its a Hoyt.Any other,just shoot a crossbow.It'll be more fun![/QUOTE]

The quote in bold is a good answer. I myself prefer to shoot a compound and actually shoot them better than i do a crossbow. 

ive killed deer with both. to me its easier to hunt with a crossbow simply because you do not have to move as much


----------



## Jake.pickett

I have hunted with a compound for 20 years...I just bought a crossbow as a second option for a couple of reasons. *First, *you can hunt from the ground alot easier with a crossbow (simply pull the trigger rather than draw and get busted)...*Second*, crossbows require almost zero practice for accuracy if you have basic rifle/scope shooting experience(I was accurate up to 50 yards within half hour). *Third, *They are perfect for introducing a newbie to hunting (mine will end up being a loaner for friends who have not purchased their own equipment). *Fourth, *they are also good for older hunters with shoulder/elbow problems.

That being said, I think that it requires more patience, skill, and practice to be successful with a compound and it takes a lot more time to develop a good shooting form and get your shot groups consistent (many hours to be accurate at 40+ yds)...Once a compound is set up properly it is kind of like riding a bike...But yearly practice will be necessary to maintain accuracy.

If you want to be ready to hunt in a couple of weeks with a compound you better purchase one and start practicing daily (make sure an experienced archer helps get you dialed in). When purchasing/setting up a compound consider *proper draw length, draw weight, peep sight location, kisser button location, correct arrows.* And you should make sure to actually practice shooting with some broadheads before going out to hunt...yes they tend to fly a little different.

If you don't have the time to practice get a crossbow first.


----------



## sherman51

using a compound can be a lot of fun if you like shooting a compound. I hunted for many yrs with a compound and loved the sport of shooting in my back yard and at the local archery shop. as I got older and my shoulders and neck started to give me problems I gave up the bow. I kept planning on getting a handicapped permit for a crossbow but never did. now its legal for anyone to use a crossbow in Indiana. but I have no friends left that likes bow hunting so I guess i'll never know what its like to hunt with a crossbow.

I do like the idea of crossbow hunting. I think at the same yardages as a compound you would make better more humane kills. less things to go wrong like a bad release or a overhanging vine being in the way. the xbow is more bulky about going in the woods and climbing up a tree but much less movement getting ready to make a shot. I have drawn my compound quite a few times when deer approached just to have to let it off when they took to long to get in range. with a xbow it is already drawn and all you have to do is get the bow up and wait for the deer to get close enough to shoot.

if I had my health back and had some friends that bow hunted I think I would still choose a compound part of the time just because I liked hunting and shooting my compound. but other times I would choose to hunt with a xbow just to be able to spend more time watching and waiting for deer to approach. so my answer would be I would hunt with both bows at different times. early in the season I would spend more time with a compound but as the season went on I would switch to a xbow.
sherman


----------



## ostbucks98

I use both for no other reason than I can. I dont agree that one is any harder than the other. If you can shoot using a peep sight you can shoot either compound or crossbow with ease. I find it easier to still hunt with my compound because its lighter and less bulky. Raising a compound or crossbow on a deer requires intelligence and experience but ones not really harder than the other if you know what your doing.

I have a buddy who doesnt hunt stop by the house one day while i was shooting my bow. After 5 minutes of instruction he was shooting 3" groups out to 50 yards. So anyone can do it. Experience is experience regardless of implement used.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

If you are asking on Sept 12 you do not have the time to learn and become proficient with a compound bow. Do the animal a favor and get a crossbow and practice with it. The learning curve is much shorter.


----------



## Redman1776

If you are all about killing deer go with crossbow. If you are all about the hunt go with compound.


----------



## pipefitter42

Redman1776 said:


> If you are all about killing deer go with crossbow. If you are all about the hunt go with compound.


That's a ridiculous comment. Any time you have a deer well within bow range, you've successfully completed "the hunt" part.


----------



## miked913

had my crossbow must not have been a real "hunt"?


----------



## Redman1776

pipefitter42 said:


> That's a ridiculous comment. Any time you have a deer well within bow range, you've successfully completed "the hunt" part.


You are misinterpreting my comment. I am not against crossbows. I own one and have killed deer with it. I was trying to say it is easier to kill deer with than a compound.


----------



## Redman1776

miked913 said:


> had my crossbow must not have been a real "hunt"?


Maybe ask me what I mean before assuming.....
That picture you posted is an awesome experience no matter what hunting implement you use.


----------



## Redman1776

pipefitter42 said:


> That's a ridiculous comment. Any time you have a deer well within bow range, you've successfully completed "the hunt" part.


Your statement backs up mine. 
"Anytime you have a deer within bow range....."
Ya, IMO deer within bow range is much easier to kill with a xbow than with a compound.
So if you want a near guarantee kill get a xbow.

Anytime I'm in the stand I consider it a successful "hunt."


----------



## Gone Wishin

I have no injuries to speak of and have shot a compound before but prefer a crossbow. I have never had a place to hunt that I can call my own and have been stuck with public land most of the time. Most of my hunting has been on the ground, in homemade blinds, or pop up blinds. A crossbow makes the most sense in those situations. Also, the buck of a lifetime may only walk past once, I'll take the advantage of the only moving required being a trigger pull instead of a bow draw.


----------



## pipefitter42

With the sights and the releases used on compounds nowadays, I can hold one at draw just as long as holding a heavier Xbow on target. Imo it's almost like a vertical xbow. So unless you're using an old school recurve I don't think one deserves respect over another. If you put in the time and effort all year into scouting and are proficient with whatever implement you're using, then to me you are a successful hunter. At that point nobody deserves to say you took an easier route.


----------



## Redman1776

Gone Wishin said:


> I have no injuries to speak of and have shot a compound before but prefer a crossbow. I have never had a place to hunt that I can call my own and have been stuck with public land most of the time. Most of my hunting has been on the ground, in homemade blinds, or pop up blinds. A crossbow makes the most sense in those situations. Also, the buck of a lifetime may only walk past once, I'll take the advantage of the only moving required being a trigger pull instead of a bow draw.


Thank you! Your last sentence is exactly what I was trying to say, you are just more articulate than I am.


----------



## Nikster

BassFishing123 said:


> Let the comments begin! I have both and am deciding which one to use. Give me your honest opinion on both. Thanks!



1st. Can't bow hunt anymore. Artificial knees, bad back, & a few other issues. Golden years suck!

A friend of mine just bought a crossbow & used my backyard to sight it in. He's got a 4x scope on it & 125 power 'crank' draw on it. In less than a half hour we had it zeroed in for 40 yd. consistent bullseye shots. Then 50yd. Bullseye shots. I was never so impressed. I think it's a Barnett bow? Bought it on a good sale from Dicks, about $400.00 or so?

Well after shooting it my hopes for bow hunting deer has been sparked again. I'll actually be able to bow hunt again. 

Now the purists of bow hunting deer can say all they want about how a crossbow is cheating but let's see what they say when they start having issues?

Nik


----------



## Redman1776

Nikster said:


> 1st. Can't bow hunt anymore. Artificial knees, bad back, & a few other issues. Golden years suck!
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a crossbow & used my backyard to sight it in. He's got a 4x scope on it & 125 power 'crank' draw on it. In less than a half hour we had it zeroed in for 40 yd. consistent bullseye shots. Then 50yd. Bullseye shots. I was never so impressed. I think it's a Barnett bow? Bought it on a good sale from Dicks, about $400.00 or so?
> 
> Well after shooting it my hopes for bow hunting deer has been sparked again. I'll actually be able to bow hunt again.
> 
> Now the purists of bow hunting deer can say all they want about how a crossbow is cheating but let's see what they say when they start having issues?
> 
> Nik


Well said, glad you can start bow hunting again. Crossbows have definitely helped a lot of good people stay in the game.


----------



## jray

I have nothing against crossbows but you can't honestly say it's as difficult with a crossbow as a vertical bow. There is no denying the drawing motion is still a chance to get busted that you do not have with a crossbow. I did not say they should be illegal or we should rewrite the records. I did not say your not a man or that I'm an Indian because I use a compound I didn't say anything about your mother either I just stated a fact. 29 inches is the difference and that 29 inches can leave you feeling accomplished or leave you feeling heartbroken. And I still say if you aren't going to practice routinely shoot an xbow.


----------



## ostbucks98

Unless a deer walks directly in your sight line there is no advantage or disadvantage to either. Motion with a crossbow is the same as motion with a longbow. For me its basicly bending your elbow. I dont see the argument of it being that much more difficult to use a compound. Its really not difficult at all. Every deer I have shot could have been shot with its counterpart just as easily. Bow range is bow range.


----------



## Lundy

The weapon of choice doesn't assign more hunting prowess to one hunter or groups of hunters over another

There are a lot of bow shooters with both vertical bows and crossbows. What defines a hunter is the person themselves, nothing else matters


----------



## jray

Lundy said:


> The weapon of choice doesn't assign more hunting prowess to one hunter or groups of hunters over another
> 
> There are a lot of bow shooters with both vertical bows and crossbows. What defines a hunter is the person themselves, nothing else matters


I don't think anyone has disagreed with you the op asked our opinions of the two. So far I think everyone has been pretty respectful surprisingly.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ostbucks98 said:


> Unless a deer walks directly in your sight line there is no advantage or disadvantage to either. Motion with a crossbow is the same as motion with a longbow. For me its basicly bending your elbow. I dont see the argument of it being that much more difficult to use a compound. Its really not difficult at all. Every deer I have shot could have been shot with its counterpart just as easily. Bow range is bow range.


While I strongly disagree with much of the first part of your post, I very strongly agree with your last sentence. BOW RANGE IS BOW RANGE! Far too many people pick up a crossbow and because it holds like a gun, and fires like a gun, assume they can do gun like things with it! And I saw some similar sentiment in some earlier posts. Don't have time to practice? Pick up a crossbow. Or, maybe you're a lazy lump and just don't feel like practicing? Pick up a crossbow! Is it any wonder that the crossbow developed the reputation as the lazy hunter's weapon of choice?


----------



## ostbucks98

How much practice you need with peep sights? Honestly....how hard is it? People who have never shot a bow in their life can shoot 3" groups at 30 yards after 10 minutes. The only people who can say its "harder" is traditional archers with no sights.


----------



## DLarrick

ostbucks98 said:


> How much practice you need with peep sights? Honestly....how hard is it? People who have never shot a bow in their life can shoot 3" groups at 30 yards after 10 minutes. The only people who can say its "harder" is traditional archers with no sights.


Some people might be able to pick up a bow and shoot those kinds of groups but not everybody. Even some people that hunt fairly often don’t shoot groups like that. some people can pick up a basketball and dribble around everybody.....some people can't get it to bounce twice. To say that people can pick up a bow and be confident at 30 yards is just leading more people to make a bad shot and wound deer. With as many people who try hunting as a fad, they read stuff like that and think they can do it with little practice. Crossbow, compound or any other weapon needs practice to be effective every time. Especially when the adrenaline is pumping....shooting at a live animal is way different than shooting a target at a known range.


----------



## ostbucks98

The argument is that anybody can use either weapon very easily and one isnt really all that difficult over the other. 

Shooting a deer at 30 yards takes the same mechanics with either weapon. One doesnt make it more or less easier. Most people in the compound is harder camp just want to be better and badder than the next guy. I hate the attitude that a crossbow is a handicap. Like said Ive never shot a deer with a crossbow that I couldnt have with a compound. As a matter of fact the hardest shot ive ever had to pull off was shooting around my tree with a crossbow. It was akward as heck and almost impossible. If I would have been using my compound it would have been much easier


----------



## Redman1776

I disagree with anyone that says a compound is not harder than a crossbow.
This is coming from a guy that has switched from crossbow to compound. I have killed a handful of deer with a crossbow and in 2 seasons still have not been to full draw on a deer with my compound. Now that being said I have become much pickier on deer I want to shoot mainly bc it is that much harder to stand and draw without getting busted than to just point aim shoot with a crossbow.
Maybe for everyone else it's the same but for me it's much harder and more frustrating with a compound.
I switched to compound for an added challenge and that is absolutely what I got.
For a stealthy person that is in a very concealed stand, I could see it being similar to a crossbow. But for your average cumbersome dude who doesn't practice regularly it's hard to kill a deer with a compound. IMO


----------



## Redman1776

I am in no way bashing crossbows. I plan to use one this weekend from the ground instead of my compound because I do not want to risk being busted making a draw.


----------



## nitsud

You guys are all hacks. If you're not knapping your own points, you might as well just go to the grocery store. I don't have time to write more because my atlatl won't build itself.


----------



## ostbucks98

Redman1776 said:


> I disagree with anyone that says a compound is not harder than a crossbow.
> This is coming from a guy that has switched from crossbow to compound. I have killed a handful of deer with a crossbow and in 2 seasons still have not been to full draw on a deer with my compound. Now that being said I have become much pickier on deer I want to shoot mainly bc it is that much harder to stand and draw without getting busted than to just point aim shoot with a crossbow.
> Maybe for everyone else it's the same but for me it's much harder and more frustrating with a compound.
> I switched to compound for an added challenge and that is absolutely what I got.
> For a stealthy person that is in a very concealed stand, I could see it being similar to a crossbow. But for your average cumbersome dude who doesn't practice regularly it's hard to kill a deer with a compound. IMO


So are you saying you havent killed a deer in two years exclusively because you cant get to full draw without being busted?


----------



## beaver

I can shoot my compound a lot better and more accurate than any crossbow that I've ever handled. I had my son, and my girlfriend shooting 3" groups at 25 yards within an hour when I bought them their own compound bows, because the crossbow I bought was too heavy for them. Modern bows are not that hard to learn with a little bit of practice. 

While I may agree that a compound bow may be slightly more difficult to shoot accurately (only because some people aren't used to the form of shooting a long bow but most are used to shouldering a stock), there really isn't much difference in the movement of draw and raising a crossbow. I can hold my compound at full draw almost indefinitely with its high let off. However, I can't hold a crossbow up for more than a minute without shaking like a leaf. Raising a big goofy crossbow to my shoulder requires just as much movement as drawing my compound. If you have to make a spectacle of drawing your bow, you need to drop the draw weight. You should be able to draw without much effort.

Most people who have that argument would be busted regardless of what they are shooting because odds are it isn't the bows fault. Odds are they're the type to sit 10 feet up in a tree, move too much, make too much noise, and sit directly over a corn feeder that is already drawing attention to them. 

If your stand is hung correctly, and the deer aren't aware that you're there, the argument that compounds has more movement than the crossbow is nil.


----------



## Jake.pickett

beaver said:


> I can shoot my compound a lot better and more accurate than any crossbow that I've ever handled. I had my son, and my girlfriend shooting 3" groups at 25 yards within an hour when I bought them their own compound bows, because the crossbow I bought was too heavy for them. Modern bows are not that hard to learn with a little bit of practice.
> 
> While I may agree that a compound bow may be slightly more difficult to shoot accurately (only because some people aren't used to the form of shooting a long bow but most are used to shouldering a stock), there really isn't much difference in the movement of draw and raising a crossbow. I can hold my compound at full draw almost indefinitely with its high let off. However, I can't hold a crossbow up for more than a minute without shaking like a leaf. Raising a big goofy crossbow to my shoulder requires just as much movement as drawing my compound. If you have to make a spectacle of drawing your bow, you need to drop the draw weight. You should be able to draw without much effort.
> 
> Most people who have that argument would be busted regardless of what they are shooting because odds are it isn't the bows fault. Odds are they're the type to sit 10 feet up in a tree, move too much, make too much noise, and sit directly over a corn feeder that is already drawing attention to them.
> 
> If your stand is hung correctly, and the deer aren't aware that you're there, the argument that compounds has more movement than the crossbow is nil.


Well said if your stand is 20ft up its tuff to get busted...this discussion has pretty much been beat to death!...There have been plenty valid points made by all who have participated. I am pretty sure readers can make a well informed decision on what to buy. I own both a compound and crossbow and can effectively hunt with both. The one I choose to use the day I go out depends on many factors which have all been covered at this point of the discussion...


----------



## crappiedude

I've read all the answers and *I declare beaver and ostbucks98 to be the winners of this thread*. 
Having hunted with both I am a (self proclaimed)authority. Dragging around that heavy, clunky vertical crossbow in a vertical work is a pain in the rear and cumbersome to move. I'd much rather carry around my light weight compound.


----------



## nitsud

Well, I guess that settles it.

I think we can all agree that guys who use reverse crossbows are just the worst.

Seriously, do what you like. There is always going to be someone more hardcore than you. Also don't be that hardcore guy who looks down on others. Everybody hates that guy.


----------



## FAB

What you use to shoot the deer is of little consequence after the hit. The hunt begins when that animal jumps and runs with your stick in him. You can many times watch him drop as they say and more times than not you will be down on your hands and knees with a flashlight just praying to find one spec of evidence that you are still following him. Then the next day you'll repeat the process and finally reluctantly say well maybe he will make it. I have shot deer that stood right where they were hit and bled out and fell over , I have shot deer that dropped in their tracks from a severed spinal cord and I have shot deer that I found a half mile away in a swamp floating in two feet of water. I guess what I am trying to say here is that it makes no difference what you use to hunt with if you don't understand the rules of "After the Shot". If you don't understand the behavior of wounded deer and if you don't have the patience to wait then the control of emotions to meticulously follow the sign and not just run off in the direction you last saw your animal go in. And nothing about the weapon you used is going to do that for you.


----------



## ostbucks98

Actually thats kind of off topic and i'll go as far as saying dont "wound" deer and you wont have that problem


----------



## Redman1776

ostbucks98 said:


> So are you saying you havent killed a deer in two years exclusively because you cant get to full draw without being busted?


I have not killed a deer with a bow in two years Exclusively because I have not had a deer within bow range that I deemed worth the risk.


----------



## FAB

ostbucks98 said:


> Actually thats kind of off topic and i'll go as far as saying dont "wound" deer and you wont have that problem


That's very true.


----------



## ostbucks98

Redman1776 said:


> I have not killed a deer with a bow in two years Exclusively because I have not had a deer within bow range that I deemed worth the risk.


Exactly bow range is bow range. If you had a crossbow probably wouldnt have made a difference. 

We have all seen the 100 yard crossbow shots on the internet and in the same environment and having your bow with a pin set to 100 yards can achieve the same results. But realistically without special circumstances its 40 yards and in for most archery hunters.


----------



## Redman1776

ostbucks98 said:


> Exactly bow range is bow range. If you had a crossbow probably wouldnt have made a difference.
> 
> We have all seen the 100 yard crossbow shots on the internet and in the same environment and having your bow with a pin set to 100 yards can achieve the same results. But realistically without special circumstances its 40 yards and in for most archery hunters.


Nah. Moving the crossbow to my shoulder while sitting down is much less movement than standing, drawing, and aiming at a deer.


----------



## FAB

One area I can think of that a crossbow would be an advantage is late season after you have set in the tree in 10 degree weather for four hours and that buck walks into range. It can sometimes be very difficult to draw 65 or 70 lbs. when you are cold and stiff. Raising the crossbow and pulling the trigger would be a lot easier. Other than that , I still would prefer my Mathews.


----------



## ostbucks98

Redman1776 said:


> Nah. Moving the crossbow to my shoulder while sitting down is much less movement than standing, drawing, and aiming at a deer.


Sound is more important than movement. Especially in a tree. From certain angles I can shoot fairly easy from a sitting position.


----------



## supercanoe

After hunting with different crossbows and compounds over the last 25 years and killing dozens and dozens of deer, I can say without a doubt that crossbows give the hunter a huge advantage over compounds. There is just no comparison. That doesn't mean that one is wrong and one is right.


----------



## ostbucks98

supercanoe said:


> After hunting with different crossbows and compounds over the last 25 years and killing dozens and dozens of deer, I can say without a doubt that crossbows give the hunter a huge advantage over compounds. There is just no comparison. That doesn't mean that one is wrong and one is right.



Please explain your opinion. Pro's and con's.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

We can settle this easy.All crossbow users just wait till deer is inside 50yds before cocking it.Easy.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

And to be TRUELY accurate w/a compound you think of anchor point,form,follow through,etc.W/a crossbow,you shoot.Come on guys.I couldn't care less what you legally use but these crossbow shooters saying this stuff is funny.There is zero chance a crossbow is just as "difficult" to hunt with as a compound.Zero.Reality.And again,use whatever you want.I won't and would never poke fun or say anything.I simply don't care what you use.


----------



## Redman1776

Just hunt deer with what you are comfortable with and just remember you are a "Deer Hunter." NOT a bow-hunter, Gun-Hunter, xbow-hunter, compound bow-hunter. There is no room for hyphenated deer hunter subcultures, we are all in this together.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ostbucks98 said:


> The argument is that anybody can use either weapon very easily and one isnt really all that difficult over the other.
> 
> Shooting a deer at 30 yards takes the same mechanics with either weapon. One doesnt make it more or less easier. Most people in the compound is harder camp just want to be better and badder than the next guy. I hate the attitude that a crossbow is a handicap. Like said Ive never shot a deer with a crossbow that I couldnt have with a compound. As a matter of fact the hardest shot ive ever had to pull off was shooting around my tree with a crossbow. It was akward as heck and almost impossible. If I would have been using my compound it would have been much easier


Dude! You cannot be serious! "SHOOTING A DEER AT 30 YARDS TAKES THE SAME MECHANICS WITH EITHER WEAPON"? Are you kidding me? Please tell me how you draw your crossbow in the presence of game. That alone negates your statement. And the attitude that a crossbow is a handicap? You have that exactly backwards! Unless you meant that crossbows are looked down upon by some, where you would be exactly right. 

I'm not of that camp. Each weapon presents it's own problems. A couple of the problems a crossbow does not present is that of drawing it, or holding it at full draw, while waiting for the game to present itself. Of course there is the problem of holding the bow "up". Especially if it's front heavy. That's once place where "holding weight" works to a vertical bows advantage.


----------



## jray

Cajunsaugeye said:


> And to be TRUELY accurate w/a compound you think of anchor point,form,follow through,etc.W/a crossbow,you shoot.Come on guys.I couldn't care less what you legally use but these crossbow shooters saying this stuff is funny.There is zero chance a crossbow is just as "difficult" to hunt with as a compound.Zero.Reality.And again,use whatever you want.I won't and would never poke fun or say anything.I simply don't care what you use.


Yep mathematically you can not say there is the same amount of movement. And beavers comment about stand height is somewhat valid I suppose but in high pressure areas like public land deer look up. Also if you have to draw it will make some noise. Here again I have shot both don't care what you use but some of these statements just aren't true. Yes it's easy to shoot groups when you've been shooting an hr but you have to develop muscle memory for your first shot to be perfect every time.


----------



## wildlife53

Redman1776 said:


> Just hunt deer with what you are comfortable with and just remember you are a "Deer Hunter." NOT a bow-hunter, Gun-Hunter, xbow-hunter, compound bow-hunter. There is no room for hyphenated deer hunter subcultures, we are all in this together.



Thank you!!! Everybody needs to remember this!!!


----------



## pipefitter42

Redman1776 said:


> If you are all about killing deer go with crossbow. If you are all about the hunt go with compound.


...just sayin'


----------



## crappiedude

pipefitter42 said:


> ...just sayin'


I've killed way more deer with a crossbow.


----------



## ostbucks98

You egotistical monsters of society can say w/e you want to make your chest feel a wee lil bit bigger than the next guy but deepdown your still just a shrimp. As you can see in my profile pic I regularly hunt with a compound bow from the 70's thats 50 pound draw. No fancy equipment and I can draw it in the presence of a deer 9 out of 10 times just because I know what im doing and have learned from experience and mistakes. Ive shrunk my collection over the years but I own 23 bows and crossbows I shoot regularly. The only bows that are any harder than the others is the recurves. You can teach a monkey to shoot todays modern compound bows. Everyday someone who has never shot a bow in their life walks into a cabelas and shoots groups after 40 minutes. Its not hard and it isnt rocket science.


----------



## jray

ostbucks98 said:


> You egotistical monsters of society can say w/e you want to make your chest feel a wee lil bit bigger than the next guy but deepdown your still just a shrimp. As you can see in my profile pic I regularly hunt with a compound bow from the 70's thats 50 pound draw. No fancy equipment and I can draw it in the presence of a deer 9 out of 10 times just because I know what im doing and have learned from experience and mistakes. Ive shrunk my collection over the years but I own 23 bows and crossbows I shoot regularly. The only bows that are any harder than the others is the recurves. You can teach a monkey to shoot todays modern compound bows. Everyday someone who has never shot a bow in their life walks into a cabelas and shoots groups after 40 minutes. Its not hard and it isnt rocket science.


Lol looks like we've got an Internet chuck Norris. Notice that you are the only one in this entire thread who has said anything about people being shrimps or others being lesser men. People are trying to have a discussion as far as I know none of us have stole your girlfriend or kicked your dog. Jeesh


----------



## miked913

Lots of people are tough when they're in the safety of their own home....well when their wife isn't telling them what to do


----------



## T-180

I'll chip in my two cents worth. I started with recurves in the 70's, then on to compounds though I still used the recurve for still hunting. Killed my share with both. Arthritis & a shoulder injury caused me to switch to a crossbow a few years ago ; it literally took me 15 minutes to sight in the first time I took it outside. I have killed several deer with the xbox and IMO it is a huge advantage & way easier to get proficient with than a compound. I have even shot two deer left handed (I'm a righty) when they came in the wrong way ...... can't do that with a stick & string !! I see the advantages and acknowledge them, but in no way do I get defensive or feel like someone is puffing up their chest at me if they share their opinion that they are easier, because they are. They are also legal & allow many people who couldn't hunt otherwise to still get out there & enjoy what they love.
I don't bemoan anyone for using either & I hate to see these pissing matches show up every year. I swear a couple posters on this thread have a higher testosterone level than the bucks they're chasing. 
If I could, I'd be back with the compound in a heartbeat. I think that there is just something magical about the release of the string from my fingers, much more than pulling that stiff trigger of the xbow. Either way, I just truly love to hunt deer & be out in the woods and the crossbow allows me that now.
Enjoy deer season guys & stand together as a group.


----------



## fastwater

T-180 said:


> I'll chip in my two cents worth. I started with recurves in the 70's, then on to compounds though I still used the recurve for still hunting. Killed my share with both. Arthritis & a shoulder injury caused me to switch to a crossbow a few years ago ; it literally took me 15 minutes to sight in the first time I took it outside. I have killed several deer with the xbox and IMO it is a huge advantage & way easier to get proficient with than a compound. I have even shot two deer left handed (I'm a righty) when they came in the wrong way ...... can't do that with a stick & string !! I see the advantages and acknowledge them, but in no way do I get defensive or feel like someone is puffing up their chest at me if they share their opinion that they are easier, because they are. They are also legal & allow many people who couldn't hunt otherwise to still get out there & enjoy what they love.
> I don't bemoan anyone for using either & I hate to see these pissing matches show up every year. I swear a couple posters on this thread have a higher testosterone level than the bucks they're chasing.
> If I could, I'd be back with the compound in a heartbeat. I think that there is just something magical about the release of the string from my fingers, much more than pulling that stiff trigger of the xbow. Either way, I just truly love to hunt deer & be out in the woods and the crossbow allows me that now.
> Enjoy deer season guys & stand together as a group.


This is a great post.

Like T-180, have hunted with bows for close to 45yrs and have killed deer,turkey and squirrel with recurve, compound and xbow.
IMO, xbows take less practice(*NOT* no practice) to be proficient with. Have killed a few deer in the 50-55yd range with a compound but limit my xbow max range to 40yds. Just too much drop past 40 with an xbow for me to shoot at an animal any further. 
Today, I hunt with an xbow. Can't pull a long or compound any longer enough to practice enough to feel confident in my shot. 

For those saying a long bow or compound is just as accurate as a xbow, I guess you have a point. The bows are just as accurate. I've just never seen anyone able to shoot a long bow or compound as consistently accurate as someone can shoot a xbow. If talking M.O.D.(minute of deer) that's one thing. Talking 'bullseye' shooting...that's another. 
I guess one line of thought could be if both compound and xbow were equal and both took the same amount of practice, we would see bow competition's that allowed either to be shot in the same competition.


----------



## buckeyebowman

jray said:


> Yes it's easy to shoot groups when you've been shooting an hr but you have to develop muscle memory for your first shot to be perfect every time.


That's a good point. I've been shooting bows for over 40 years now. I used to be one of those guys who would be out there for hours throwing dozen after dozen downrange. When you're learning to shoot or working out setup issues this is fine. But once I learned how to shoot my bow, I knew how to shoot my bow. It occurred to me to practice making the first shot count. Now I go out with two arrows. If the first one isn't perfect, I'll follow up with the other looking for a form fault. That's also why I like 3D shoots. Unknown yardage and you only get one shot.



fastwater said:


> This is a great post.
> 
> Like T-180, have hunted with bows for close to 45yrs and have killed deer,turkey and squirrel with recurve, compound and xbow.
> IMO, xbows take less practice(*NOT* no practice) to be proficient with.


How true! We've all seen the slob xbow hunter who hasn't touched the bow since they put it down at the end of last season. I think this is where some of the negative opinion of xbow hunters comes from. However, if we're going to be totally honest, we've all seen slobs out there with vertical bows in their hands as well. 

I know a guy who used to work part time in the archery department at Gander Mtn. One day a guy came in and told him he had shot all kinds of deer, including some big bucks, but never got a decent blood trail and hadn't recovered a single deer! My friend asked him what kind of broadheads he was using. The guy asked what broadheads were! Turned out he was hunting with field points! My friend had to walk away and get someone else to wait on the dummy, because he was ready to punch the stupid jerk's lights out!


----------



## Redman1776

Busted twice today drawing my compound! That never happened with my crossbow!!! Either I am the worst hunter since Buck McNeely or the deer in my area are extra spooky. If I had my crossbow I would have only had to pick which deer I wanted through the scope then pulled the trigger. I think the crossbow may be making a return this afternoon.


----------



## ostbucks98

Its not for everyone.

Your draw weight might be to much for you if you cant hold your bow and draw straight back with ease.

Maybe your not seeing the deer until they are right on top of you?

The way i sit in the stand isnt the most comfortable but im about 90% in position to shoot my bow. So it takes very little movement. 

When you draw are the deer facing you? 

How high are you?


A lot of questions but maybe we can help. It shouldnt be this hard


----------



## Redman1776

ostbucks98 said:


> Its not for everyone.
> 
> Your draw weight might be to much for you if you cant hold your bow and draw straight back with ease.
> 
> Maybe your not seeing the deer until they are right on top of you?
> 
> The way i sit in the stand isnt the most comfortable but im about 90% in position to shoot my bow. So it takes very little movement.
> 
> When you draw are the deer facing you?
> 
> How high are you?
> 
> 
> A lot of questions but maybe we can help. It shouldnt be this hard


I was in a new set up on the ground today. Deer everywhere this morning.
My point is had I been using my crossbow I would have a deer on the ground right now. My fault for choosing the wrong tool for the job.
I'll be back at it tonight from a tree in the same spot.


----------



## ostbucks98

So you sit with your crossbow at the ready and shouldered? 

Dont be so sure a crossbow would have been the difference.


----------



## Jake.pickett

Redman1776 said:


> I was in a new set up on the ground today. Deer everywhere this morning.
> My point is had I been using my crossbow I would have a deer on the ground right now. My fault for choosing the wrong tool for the job.
> I'll be back at it tonight from a tree in the same spot.


That's one of the main reasons I bought a crossbow. Now we are on to something. It is really difficult to draw a compound on a smart deer from the ground without getting busted. I guess if you were sitting inside a blind with really good cover (like a small shot window) you may have been able to pull it off.

Next weekend when I head out to hunt on the first morning of my hunting trip, I will be carrying a treestand out on my back and hunting with my crossbow from the ground... After the morning hunt I will do a little scouting and hang the stand for the evening hunt with my compound...

This will be my first trip this year to the largest public hunting grounds in ohio. Crossbows are perfect for morning hunts from the ground, and you don't have to make a bunch of racket climbing a tree. I like to have the option of either compound or crossbow.


----------



## Jake.pickett

ostbucks98 said:


> So you sit with your crossbow at the ready and shouldered?
> 
> Dont be so sure a crossbow would have been the difference.


Man this guy must be a archery legend! To each his own.


----------



## Redman1776

ostbucks98 said:


> So you sit with your crossbow at the ready and shouldered?
> 
> Dont be so sure a crossbow would have been the difference.


On my lap. I see the deer coming, click safety off, slowly shoulder, aim, shoot!


----------



## ostbucks98

I just dont see a huge difference between shouldering a crossbow and pulling back a string.

As far as total motion goes.


----------



## Redman1776

ostbucks98 said:


> I just dont see a huge difference between shouldering a crossbow and pulling back a string.
> 
> As far as total motion goes.


To me it's a big difference. Personally I have a lot of training with firearms especially Rifles, shotguns, etc. In my opinion a crossbow is very similar to a gun. Shoulder the weapon, Safety off, aim, shoot. I did that in a matter of a few seconds on the biggest buck I've ever shot. The buck came from my right out of nowhere within 20 yds, I had the crossbow in my lap. I shouldered, turned off safety, aimed and pulled the trigger all in the same motion much like you would shooting a flushing rabbit.
I'm sure with more practice I will get better but when I try to draw my compound the steps are- raise bow slowly, draw back string slowly, put string on my 2 anchor points, acquire target through peep and sight pins, calmly release.
There's a lot more to get done and more required movement in my opinion. In many situations you could have the crossbow ready at all times for a shot- using a shooting stick, shooting rail, propped on a knee.


----------



## Lundy

It really comes down to the proficiency of the shooter with either. You owe it to the animal to choose the one for you, that will give you the highest percentage of making a clean kill.

The required movement to shoulder a crossbow and draw a bow is very similar providing you can effectively draw the bow.

If your potential for success is defined by your movement being detected and to draw the bow you need a bunch of movement, like pushing the bow up in the air as you draw back you need to either learn to draw the bow properly, allow for more concealment to hide the extra movement, or hunt with a crossbow.

Lots and lots of bowshooters in the woods, not so many bowhunters.


----------



## Lundy

_"Lots and lots of bowshooters in the woods, not so many bowhunters."_

And before someone takes offense at this statement, I am not being critical I am just stating the obvious fact.

There is a huge emphasis applied by many of the shooting aspect of bowhunting and less on the actual skillset required to become a consistently successful bowhunter. The actual act of releasing an arrow on a bow of pulling the trigger on a crossbow if such a small part of bowhunting. What you do prior to, during and after the shot is much more important to a successful hunt end with happy lifelong memories instead of the sick feeling of wounding and losing the animal.

How does someone new into the sport of bowhunting learn the skillset? There are not many resources available to a hunter that wants to take up bowhunting. Unless they were to have a family member, a neighbor, a friend, that actually knows what they are doing, or join one of the few bowhunting clubs spread around the state there is no good resource available. It is learned through trail and error and unfortunately by the accounts each year it is often a learning experience through error.

I fear that much of the information available to educate a new bowhunter comes form hunting shows on TV and the bow salesman at the local sporting goods store. This is evidenced as I read accounts every year on this site and every other site recounting very poor shot selections, yardage and animal angle, demeanor and the very apparent lack of knowledge of what to do after the shot leading to many, many less than desirable outcomes.

I realize it won't happen but I would encourage every bowhunter to take the Bowhunter Education Class provided by the Ohio Bowhunters Association, or a like course, and if at all possible search out a local bowhunting club and provide yourselves with an opportunity to learn that there is a lot more to bowhunting than how fast your bow is, how big of a hole your broadhead creates or how far you can shoot good groups.

Kim


----------



## fastwater

Lundy said:


> _"Lots and lots of bowshooters in the woods, not so many bowhunters."_
> 
> And before someone takes offense at this statement, I am not being critical I am just stating the obvious fact.
> 
> There is a huge emphasis applied by many of the shooting aspect of bowhunting and less on the actual skillset required to become a consistently successful bowhunter. The actual act of releasing an arrow on a bow of pulling the trigger on a crossbow if such a small part of bowhunting. What you do prior to, during and after the shot is much more important to a successful hunt end with happy lifelong memories instead of the sick feeling of wounding and losing the animal.
> 
> How does someone new into the sport of bowhunting learn the skillset? There are not many resources available to a hunter that wants to take up bowhunting. Unless they were to have a family member, a neighbor, a friend, that actually knows what they are doing, or join one of the few bowhunting clubs spread around the state there is no good resource available. It is learned through trail and error and unfortunately by the accounts each year it is often a learning experience through error.
> 
> I fear that much of the information available to educate a new bowhunter comes form hunting shows on TV and the bow salesman at the local sporting goods store. This is evidenced as I read accounts every year on this site and every other site recounting very poor shot selections, yardage and animal angle, demeanor and the very apparent lack of knowledge of what to do after the shot leading to many, many less than desirable outcomes.
> 
> I realize it won't happen but I would encourage every bowhunter to take the Bowhunter Education Class provided by the Ohio Bowhunters Association, or a like course, and if at all possible search out a local bowhunting club and provide yourselves with an opportunity to learn that there is a lot more to bowhunting than how fast your bow is, how big of a hole your broadhead creates or how far you can shoot good groups.
> 
> Kim


Excellent, spot on post.


----------



## grummanator

Lundy said:


> _Lots and lots of bowshooters in the woods, not so many bowhunters."_
> 
> And before someone takes offense at this statement, I am not being critical I am just stating the obvious fact.
> 
> There is a huge emphasis applied by many of the shooting aspect of bowhunting and less on the actual skillset required to become a consistently successful bowhunter. The actual act of releasing an arrow on a bow of pulling the trigger on a crossbow if such a small part of bowhunting. What you do prior to, during and after the shot is much more important to a successful hunt end with happy lifelong memories instead of the sick feeling of wounding and losing the animal.





+1 Well said


----------



## Redman1776

grummanator said:


> +1 Well said


X3


----------



## ML1187

Good thread. I've killed deer with compounds and X bows. I've killed deer sitting with a compound and standing with a compound. Same with Xbow. 

The standing part is what makes compounds different and much more of a challenge IMO. Unless the deer is at a perfect angle you will have to stand (unless you are already standing which is Probly best practice with a compound)

To stand and draw and shoot is much more difficult than moving a Xbow into position while seated. 

Sure it's almost moot when discussing does and young bucks. Move to mature bucks and the crossbow offers a advantage.


----------



## ostbucks98

ML1187 said:


> To stand and draw and shoot is much more difficult than moving a Xbow into position while seated.
> 
> Sure it's almost moot when discussing doe's and young bucks. Move to mature bucks and the crossbow offers a advantage.


How is it "much more" difficult? So many hunting mechanics are much more meaningful in those situations than whats in your hands. 

Cant disagree more with your final comment. Doe's are just as witty as bucks its just there is more of them to see compared to big bucks. A 5 year old doe will bust you just the same.


----------



## ML1187

ostbucks98 said:


> How is it "much more" difficult? So many hunting mechanics are much more meaningful in those situations than whats in your hands.
> 
> Cant disagree more with your final comment. Doe's are just as witty as bucks its just there is more of them to see compared to big bucks. A 5 year old doe will bust you just the same.


Your reputation does in fact precede you sir and is evidenced strongly by your response and questions to me coupled with the fact that you never responded to others in this thread who challenged your opinion. Or wait you did by name calling. Shrimps. 

Anyhow a simple answer to this question of which implement gives a greater advantage is frankly this- The Pope and Young club- obviously the standard on record keeping for hunting with a stick and string in North America - allows only one of the two weapons in this discussion to be used to take game in accordance with its rules and principles. Which one ? Compound. Why? They see it as a crossbow has a much greater advantage over the compound. Their record books their rules. But when one of the oldest hunting record keeping institutions in the world holds crossbows have an advantage I'll think I (and 99% of the guys in this thread ) will side with P&Ys view point instead of some internet tough guy. 

And that friend is what the young kids now a days call a . 

Good day and good luck this season.


----------



## ostbucks98

Probably because it was founded by a major supporter of the long bow and is now supported by mostly chest thumpers. Only makes sense.

"99%" (a lil high)
Of the guys in this thread probably fit that same stereotype. I go to many bow shoots and get togethers and its the same from all the compound guys. There is an attitude that they are elitist because they use a compound and bash crossbow hunters. I dont fit that mold. To each his own. Like I tell them guys if you really think its that much more difficult with todays equipment you have other problems than whats in your hands.


----------



## ML1187

ostbucks98 said:


> Probably because it was founded by a major supporter of the long bow and is now supported by mostly chest thumpers. Only makes sense.
> 
> "99%" (a lil high)
> Of the guys in this thread probably fit that same stereotype. I go to many bow shoots and get togethers and its the same from all the compound guys. There is an attitude that they are elitist because they use a compound and bash crossbow hunters. I dont fit that mold. To each his own. Like I tell them guys if you really think its that much more difficult with todays equipment you have other problems than whats in your hands.


Ok 

All the compound guys are the same huh? Elitist chest thumpers huh? But I thought you owned like 23 of them? 

Ok 

http://media2.giphy.com/media/Fml0fgAxVx1eM/giphy.gif


----------



## beaver

I have to agree that MOST compound guys are elitist chest thumpers. I am a compound guy, but I don't get along with a lot of other compound guys because of that.


----------



## monsterKAT11

You can't even compare the difference between a compound and a string gun. Anyone can pick up a string gun a look through a scope, it takes practice to be able to send consistent groups with a compound and even harder with a longbow. I mean, it all tastes the same so do whatever you want I don't understand how anyone can disagree with is extra skill needed to hunt with a compound, thus making it a more challenging weapon to use.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Not hard to see that there is an inherent advantage in not having to make near as much if any bodily movement to draw down on a deer with a crossbow as with a compound or longbow. 

I like to combat this by drawing my compound back before the Sun comes up and standing up in a tree all day with my bow at 80% letoff.

Can't figure out why my arms are so tired at the end of the day though.


----------



## ostbucks98

Whats the extra skill? How not to make to much movement is a hunting skill not a weapon skill. 

It takes newbies who have never shot a bow 15 min to shoot groups. I introduce people to archery all the time. With proper instruction they almost always have the response that they didnt realize how simple it was. Im only talking shooting a bow. Shooting at a deer requires the same knowledge for both a bow or a crossbow. The skillset of shooting the preferred weapon is the same. Judging distance...not making to much movement....controlling breathing...patience...all apply to bow or crossbow.


----------



## monsterKAT11

So you'd recommend the same amount of time of practice before sending someone off to hunt with a compound as a string gun? uhhhhhhh


----------



## ML1187

ostbucks98 said:


> Whats the extra skill? How not to make to much movement is a hunting skill not a weapon skill.


Your trolling is epic sir. Well done.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

ostbucks98 said:


> Whats the extra skill? How not to make to much movement is a hunting skill not a weapon skill.
> 
> It takes newbies who have never shot a bow 15 min to shoot groups. I introduce people to archery all the time. With proper instruction they almost always have the response that they didnt realize how simple it was. Im only talking shooting a bow. Shooting at a deer requires the same knowledge for both a bow or a crossbow. The skillset of shooting the preferred weapon is the same. Judging distance...*not making to much movement*....controlling breathing...patience...all apply to bow or crossbow.


But there are obviously different movements required to operate the two different types of bows; one of which requires a lot more movement and usually positioning of the body. That is what is being debated here.

Not talking distance, but shooting a crossbow that is already sighted in is akin to shooting a firearm.

Nothing against that, they definitely are a bow, and a good at killing deer. Nobody it debating that.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Dude we get it you don't want to admit you're wrong..


----------



## T-180

Does my old Bear Whitetail (1st gen) allow me to thump my chest ??!! Twice the weight & the same speed as my Bear Grizzly recurves.


----------



## jray

T-180 said:


> Does my old Bear Whitetail (1st gen) allow me to thump my chest ??!! Twice the weight & the same speed as my Bear Grizzly recurves.


Love that bow used to shoot one with an overdraw and 25 inch arrows lol


----------



## T-180

Just can't sell it ; my first wheel bow & not worth anything anyhow. Killed a few deer with it, too. 
I can't believe that this conversation is still going on either, the dead horse was beaten enough on page 2 !!


----------



## ostbucks98

monsterKAT11 said:


> So you'd recommend the same amount of time of practice before sending someone off to hunt with a compound as a string gun? uhhhhhhh


Your comprehension is sad.


----------



## monsterKAT11

ostbucks98 said:


> Your comprehension is sad.


Almost as sad as your logic...


----------



## ML1187

ostbucks98 said:


> Your comprehension is sad.


Bubba, is that you??? Still talking about shrimp, as usual...

Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it.


----------



## bobk

Some of you need to go hunting and quit saying the same thing over and OVER again. Good lord the egos.


----------



## Nikster

Can't fathom that this is still going on.

Nik,


----------



## ML1187

bobk said:


> Some of you need to go hunting and quit saying the same thing over and OVER again. Good lord the egos.


Man Bob you right about that ! Had a great hunt last night. Looking forward to the next 3 weeks !


----------



## Bluewalleye

I will just say that I am very thankful that Ohio has allowed crossbows for hunting deer. Cause way back in 1995 I tore my rotater and I have been unable to pull back a compound bow sense. I never got my shoulder fixed. There were only a few states that allowed crossbows for hunting. I know a lot of states allow them now, but that wasn't until recently. 
As for the debate, both of them have there advantages. I used to hunt with a compound before my shoulder injury. And I was more accurate with the compound then any crossbow I have ever owned. I have been busted many many times by deer while reaching for both a compound and crossbow. Probably more with the crossbow. Because I have been hunting with it longer. Most times you can't get away with any movement with either one in your hand. That is what is so great about bow hunting. 
If you guys want to really get into a spirited debate. Lets debate about all of those lame gun hunters who have to show no skill at all to shoot any deer. I have shot many deer in the past with a gun. From 20 yards to 120 yards away. Not much skill needed there. I haven't gun hunted in Ohio in probably 15 years. The skill you need the most for the gun season in Ohio is not getting shot by all the idiots that shoot at anything that moves.... That is what happen the last time I gun hunted. I literally had slugs whistling over my head. I said that is it. Way to many people trespass on land they have no business being on....


----------



## Lundy

Bluewalleye said:


> If you guys want to really get into a spirited debate. Lets debate about all of those lame gun hunters who have to show no skill at all to shoot any deer.


Except, you very seldom read about a shot and lost deer during the gun seasons, but multitudes of lost deer accounts every year about the lost deer bow hunting.

I think there is no doubt that a lot more deer are lost during archery than during the gun season.


----------



## fastwater

Lundy said:


> Except, you very seldom read about a shot and lost deer during the gun seasons, but multitudes of lost deer accounts every year about the lost deer bow hunting.
> 
> I think there is no doubt that a lot more deer are lost during archery than during the gun season.


Yep!

Don't know what happened to my earlier post but this nonsense about arguing over which choice of weapon to use to kill a deer is more manly or takes more skill to use is ...well...just that, nonsense. Not my intensions to sound like 'Mr Hunter' or anything cause I'm not, but lets face it, deer aren't that hard to kill with any kind of gun or bow. 

Reminds me of back when unless you shot/hunted with a flintlock instead of cap lock, you weren't much of a marksman/hunter. You were cheating and not as skilled(especially when shooting hunting in damp weather) using the cap lock. Today it's the cap lock guys talking trash about the inliner's.  Believe it or not, there was a time when the long bow shooters scoffed at the compound bow shooters/hunters. Now it's the compound guys blasting the xbow guys.

And yes, the elite bow hunters of all types of bows crack on those pee poor gun hunters for being lazy, non skilled bambie killers. 

Guess all that 'entertainment' will never change.


----------



## Redman1776

Bluewalleye said:


> I will just say that I am very thankful that Ohio has allowed crossbows for hunting deer. Cause way back in 1995 I tore my rotater and I have been unable to pull back a compound bow sense. I never got my shoulder fixed. There were only a few states that allowed crossbows for hunting. I know a lot of states allow them now, but that wasn't until recently.
> As for the debate, both of them have there advantages. I used to hunt with a compound before my shoulder injury. And I was more accurate with the compound then any crossbow I have ever owned. I have been busted many many times by deer while reaching for both a compound and crossbow. Probably more with the crossbow. Because I have been hunting with it longer. Most times you can't get away with any movement with either one in your hand. That is what is so great about bow hunting.
> If you guys want to really get into a spirited debate. Lets debate about all of those lame gun hunters who have to show no skill at all to shoot any deer. I have shot many deer in the past with a gun. From 20 yards to 120 yards away. Not much skill needed there. I haven't gun hunted in Ohio in probably 15 years. The skill you need the most for the gun season in Ohio is not getting shot by all the idiots that shoot at anything that moves.... That is what happen the last time I gun hunted. I literally had slugs whistling over my head. I said that is it. Way to many people trespass on land they have no business being on....


Don't even start that anti gun season rant. I'm sick of hearing it and being mistreated by "bow-hunters".
You're either a deer hunter or not! No hyphens needed in the woods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye

Redman1776 said:


> Don't even start that anti gun season rant. I'm sick of hearing it and being mistreated by "bow-hunters".
> You're either a deer hunter or not! No hyphens needed in the woods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree with you. I really was just clowning around when I wrote that last paragraph. I wasn't trying to start anything anti gun. But I do believe that way to many trespass on land they have no business being on during the gun season. I started out as a young teen gun hunting for deer up in Michigan. A deer hunter is a deer hunter. No matter what weapon of choice they use. 
Good luck everyone during this deer hunting year. Be safe that is the most important thing for any deer hunter..


----------



## Redman1776

Bluewalleye said:


> I agree with you. I really was just clowning around when I wrote that last paragraph. I wasn't trying to start anything anti gun. But I do believe that way to many trespass on land they have no business being on during the gun season. I started out as a young teen gun hunting for deer up in Michigan. A deer hunter is a deer hunter. No matter what weapon of choice they use.
> Good luck everyone during this deer hunting year. Be safe that is the most important thing for any deer hunter..


Okay sorry to have gotten all jacked up.
A rebuttal to your gun season trespassing, which I know is a problem for some. Bow season trespassers are just as prevalent if not more. Orange is not required so they take more chances and it's a lot longer season making more opportunities. I have had a lot more cameras, SD cards, bow hangers, hoist ropes, etc. stolen during bow season than I ever have during gun season.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Redman1776 said:


> Okay sorry to have gotten all jacked up.
> A rebuttal to your gun season trespassing, which I know is a problem for some. Bow season trespassers are just as prevalent if not more. Orange is not required so they take more chances and it's a lot longer season making more opportunities. I have had a lot more cameras, SD cards, bow hangers, hoist ropes, etc. stolen during bow season than I ever have during gun season.



Really. Well that really stinks. I just wish people would actually have enough character not to touch what isn't theirs. Takes a true low life to steal something that they didn't buy with there hard earned money.


----------



## Homey

nitsud said:


> You guys are all hacks. If you're not knapping your own points, you might as well just go to the grocery store. I don't have time to write more because my atlatl won't build itself.


 That was damn funny, right there.


----------

